# The Wheelman Swap  #1



## the tinker (Jul 8, 2016)

Went to the Wheelman Swap at Elmhurst College this morning in Elmhurst  Il. . Saw some familiar faces including Cabers Neanderthal and Willswares 1220.  
Lots of stuff for sale for an impromptu swap. Met some interesting folks too. First up is Bill Miller Jr. from Ann Arbor. 






Lots of parts for sale....


----------



## gtdohn (Jul 8, 2016)

Anyone have info on that Maroon truss seat tube America bicycle. I have been trying to buy this bike for years. Any info on who owns it now would be greatly appreciated,
Thank you


----------



## catfish (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks for the photos. Looks like there was some cool stuff.


----------



## Mark Mattei (Jul 8, 2016)

Have an America tandem, might anyone have a head badge for it, even a picture of one would be great, thanks, Mark. 773 608 9004.


----------



## gtdohn (Jul 8, 2016)

That's a beauty! Wish I could help with the head badge.


----------



## Awhipple (Jul 8, 2016)

That tandem is awesome!


----------



## locomotion (Jul 8, 2016)

those Americas are awesome
learn something new every day


----------



## olderthandirt (Jul 10, 2016)

how much is that victor on the white table ? anyone know the owner ?


----------



## bikebozo (Nov 15, 2016)

who owns the victor safety ??   I also would be interested in buying it ,,  walter branche 407 697 3999    branchewalter@yahoo.com


----------



## gtdohn (Nov 15, 2016)

Does a caber own this, and if so, Please get a hold of me.
Thank you


----------

